# Hay! Jaia Heer! Dis iz my Fird Birfday!



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

So, pweese telz me Hapy Birfday!









My mom taked sum pitchers of me by her tomayto. I don no why. It not the tomaytoz birfday. But heer I iz. Big deel:










Dat mayde me imbearased! So I sticked out my tung! LOL










Den, my mom tuk some "mude" shots. Heer's "Goofy"










And in dis one, I'm sayin' "Wha-chu-talkin-bout?"


















Aneeways, hapy birfday to me. I'z free yeers old tuday!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jaia ... love your pictures


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy Burfday lovey-dovey Jaia







cutiepie!!!!!







You look wonderful!!! Hunka hunka LC superstar you are, handsome Jaia!!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Simply stunning!!! I love her!







I recognize from Dog Forum!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)




----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthdy Beautiful


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

so pretty! ...and man, talk about soulful eyes


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Fanks Ebrebody! 



> Originally Posted By: Effie325 I love her!


Effie, I iz a boy!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jaia! We







you!!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Happy birthday cutie pie!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy birthday!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Awe, Happy Birthday Hansome!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Happy birthday Jaia! You're only 4 days younger than Delly!

Oh and Delphi says "U r c00t. We get togedder sumtime?"


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I wood luv to meet Delphi! Mom sayz she's beeyootiful! Cud I likk dat babeez face, tu?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

happy bark day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow Jaia!! Three already!! Where has time gone? Happy Bday handsome boy!

PS I Love your tomatos!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Delphi says "Baby not heer right now







Have to settle fur mah face...temp'rarely"


----------

